# Frogs



## Dutch (May 4, 2006)

Frog Story #1 

A lonely frog telephoned the Psychic Hotline and asked what his future love life held for him. The psychic told him, "You are going to meet a beautiful young woman who will want to know everything about you, inside and out" 

The frog was thrilled. "This is wonderful! Will I meet her at a party?" The psychic replied, "No, in Biology class." 

Frog Story #2 

A man was finished fishing and starting to leave the river when he noticed a frog on top of his tackle box. The frog said "Mister, if you will kiss me, I will turn into the most beautiful woman you have ever seen. I will satisfy your every fantasy and dream." 

The man put the frog in his pocket and went home. That evening his brother came over and noticed the frog in an aquarium on top of the 
tv set. The brother inquired about the frog and the man told him "The frog told me that if I would kiss it, it would turn into a beautiful woman and satisfy every dream or fantasy that I ever had." 

The brother asked "Are you going to kiss it?' 

The man replied, "No, at my age, I would rather have a talking frog!" 

Frog Story #3 

A woman went into a pet store to buy some dog food, while there she saw a frog that stared at her everywhere she went. When she looked at it, it would pucker up its lips and blow her a kiss. At the checkout, she couldn't stand it anymore and bought the frog for $10. 

On the way home, she looked at the frog that was in a container on the front seat; it puckered up and blew her a kiss. She opened the container, took out the frog, kissed it on the mouth and 'POOF" the frog turned into the most handsome man in the world wearing 

fantastic clothes, and lots of expensive jewelry. The man leaned over and kissed the woman ---- guess what she turned into-- 




The nearest Holiday Inn!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 5, 2006)

Earl,
     Good one! I especially liked Frog #3.


----------

